# Schutzhund vs IPO



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What exactly are the differences. From the little I've seen they look very similar.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

None, it's now all IPO


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you explain this please? The club I am going to start training with does both Schutzhund and IPO training (per their description). They say some dogs do both, some only do one or the other.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm curious about this also. I just saw something that said IPO is what used to be called Schutzhund...however, I thought there were two separate groups, two separate "tests", etc...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Same thing now - FCI sets international guidelines and now everyone doing "schutzhund" sport conform under the same set of rules. Schutzhund is no longer used officially - it is all IPO now. No such thing as Schh or SchH titles anymore except the dogs that were titled from before the rule change


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Anubis_Star said:


> Can you explain this please? The club I am going to start training with does both Schutzhund and IPO training (per their description). They say some dogs do both, some only do one or the other.


There is no difference anymore, you can't get SchH titles.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Its all IPO now. Here is a link to the rules. http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You can't train in one or the other anymore. It's the same thing.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

OK I understand now. I guess it makes sense... I actually wondered recently why I was seeing a lot fewer schutzhund titles and a lot more IPO titles in younger pedigrees.

When did this change take place? I start training Tuesday, I'll ask her about it then.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> OK I understand now. I guess it makes sense... I actually wondered recently why I was seeing a lot fewer schutzhund titles and a lot more IPO titles in younger pedigrees.
> 
> When did this change take place? I start training Tuesday, I'll ask her about it then.


I believe it was Jan 2012


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

so would you still refer to the sport as "schutzhund" or "IPO"?


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Now, you would refer to it as IPO. There is no more Schutzhund, essentially.


----------

